# The Towers Car Show in Davie, Florida



## ScubaBrett22

In Davie, Florida there is a car show at the Towers Shop called the Towers Car show, it has been around for ages since the 1996 I believe and has been allowing people with modifications done to there car to enter for $2-3 depending on the price for the night, I always go and show off my Escape and I always take pictures, so here are some of my awesome shots. Hope you like them! All of the shots were taken in "M" with a long exposure and my lowest F stop of F/3.5, exposure changes depending on light. I shot with a Nikon D3100 with a 18-55mm DX VR lens, tell me what you think of the pictures!! Hopefully will go next Friday, since it is on every Friday night.


----------



## ZapoTeX

A pleasure to watch!

Technically great and very nice perspective.

Wish I could be more helpful, but can't come up with any suggestion, excluding maybe a bit more air to the left and right of the car (but I'm no car photo expert, maybe there are specific composition standards)

Well done!


----------



## molested_cow

Used to live like 10 min from there, been there a few times. You should try to get there earlier, like 6.30pm in summer time when the sun is out for a bit longer.

What I don't like about this particular gathering is, some of the owners are actually not very friendly, especially those older folks who sit in front of their restored oldies. Once I was told that I was not allowed to take photos of people's cars unless I get their permissions.... I said to him that this is a public place. He said this is not a public place because they rented the parking lot so it's private. Full of BS.

There is this guy with his rat rot car, really cool. It's on hydraulic and actually drops all the way down while driving it, scraping the road as it goes. The seats inside are small beach chairs... I've also seen the dude driving the car on I-595!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice pics, the watermarks are a horrid distraction in them though.


----------



## polymoog

Great pics  Possibly some blown highlights in some of them, but really wonderful, vibrant colours, and excellent composition


----------



## M_winte

Exposures all good but the angles all seem a little generic.


----------

